# Eigenen Beitrag editieren (nochmal neu)



## delphi10 (17. Aug. 2009)

Hallo
Eigentlich wollte ich zu meinem ersten Post weitere Bilder hinzufügen + Text. Es sollte wohl gehen, aber ich find nur zitieren. Einen neuen Beitrag dranhängen wollte ich ja vermeiden. Also - bin ich zu blöd oder geht das zur Zeit nicht?
Gruß Helge


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Beitrag editieren (nochmal neu)*

Servus Helge

Du hast 30 Minuten Zeit deinen Beitrag zu editieren. Wenn diese Zeit verstrichen ist gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit mehr.

Mußt einen neuen Beitrag unter deinen letzten machen


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eigenen Beitrag editieren (nochmal neu)*

N'abend.

Die Zeit, in welcher man seine eigenen Beiträge editieren kann, beträgt 60min.


----------

